

Ask YC: Do you agree that TechCrunch is getting too heavy to load? - jyothi

TC pages loads for ever.<p>Now with the top link on HN being a TC link I got reminded again that offlate TC is loaded with tons of images and display ads which are all too heavy.<p>PS: Only benefit of being in India with poor bandwidths at home.<p>Is Arrington ignoring some basics in the rush for money.
======
noodle
use an rss feed.

------
alaskamiller
use adblock

